# China Is Rattling Her Sabers Lately



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2021)

It appears China is letting the world know they are getting closer to committing to a Taiwan invasion. It is estimated the U.S., Vietnam, Philippines, South Korea and Japan may get involved to oppose. I wonder if India may also lend aid since her ongoing skirmishes with China. This could get ugly and how would it impact the world economy?


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 7, 2021)

I don't believe China will risk a war, when they're already on pace to rule the world without firing a shot


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 7, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> It appears China is letting the world know they are getting closer to committing to a Taiwan invasion. It is estimated the U.S., Vietnam, Philippines, South Korea and Japan may get involved to oppose. I wonder if India may also lend aid since her ongoing skirmishes with China. This could get ugly and how would it impact the world economy?


Some would say, "Don't worry, our military is getting "woke".  </sarc>


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 7, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I don't believe China will risk a war, when they're already on pace to rule the world without firing a shot


There's some truth to that.  Aside from Taiwan, places that should be worried are India (with China, Pakistan alliance) and perhaps Australia, which has things many Chinese seem to want.  I remember listening to a high ranking military historian remarking that it was resources that moved nations to war and Australia is loaded.  I thought I read somewhere that China was moving to fill the void we made leaving Afghanistan.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 7, 2021)

Cheeky tshirt for sale


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> There's some truth to that.  Aside from Taiwan, places that should be worried are India (with China, Pakistan alliance) and perhaps Australia, which has things many Chinese seem to want.  I remember listening to a high ranking military historian remarking that it was resources that moved nations to war and Australia is loaded.  I thought *I read somewhere that China was moving to fill the void we made leaving Afghanistan.*


No, they decided to bring their people home from there instead.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 7, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I don't believe China will risk a war, when they're already on pace to rule the world without firing a shot


China's economy relies heavily on foreign investors and foreign corporations opening up there. Their economy is far more fragile than you'll read about.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> There's some truth to that.  Aside from Taiwan, places that should be worried are India (with China, Pakistan alliance) and perhaps Australia, which has things many Chinese seem to want.  I remember listening to a high ranking military historian remarking that it was resources that moved nations to war and Australia is loaded.  I thought I read somewhere that China was moving to fill the void we made leaving Afghanistan.


We are definitely in China's sights and the weapon is trade. We are being punished for simply criticising Chinese policy in our backyard which is the Indo Pacific region. Meanwhile they are attempting to buy up our assets including land and water rights and agribusiness. They haven't gotten over being excluded for the 5G network. If our government has a smidgen of foresight they should be looking for other export markets and other free trade agreements.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> China's economy relies heavily on foreign investors and foreign corporations opening up there. Their economy is far more fragile than you'll read about.


A lot of what is out there says China's economy is very fragile if not crumbling but that is separate and secondary to their belief in One China and that "One China" idea covers all of Asia. If all remains as is China will surpass the U.S.as the largest economy soon.

A quote from a news source:
"The United States is Taiwan's most important international backer and supplier of arms, and the Biden administration has moved to re-assure of that support. However, White House Indo-Pacific coordinator Kurt Campbell said on Tuesday that while Washington supports a strong unofficial relationship it does not support Taiwan's formal independence."


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> There's some truth to that.  Aside from Taiwan, places that should be worried are India (with China, Pakistan alliance) and perhaps Australia, which has things many Chinese seem to want.  I remember listening to a high ranking military historian remarking that it was resources that moved nations to war and Australia is loaded.  I thought I read somewhere that China was moving to fill the void we made leaving Afghanistan.


As soon as the U.S. has completed their full withdrawal, I would expect the Taliban to take over.


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I don't believe China will risk a war, when they're already on pace to rule the world without firing a shot


Agree


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just saw a piece online saying China may move in to replace the U.S. I know they treat Muslims like dirt but defeating them is another thing. Ask us and Russia.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep your nose out of China, America, or they may take their railway back and stop exporting the only goods that most American's can afford and the US will have to rely upon second-hand bicycles to get to their underpaid jobs ..... if they have one.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 8, 2021)

oldman said:


> As soon as the U.S. has completed their full withdrawal, I would expect the Taliban to take over.


Not if .......


fmdog44 said:


> .......  China may move in to replace the U.S..


In that case, there will be one hellacious bloodbath and when the earth dries out the only place you will find Taliban will be in Smithereens.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> A lot of what is out there says China's economy is very fragile if not crumbling but that is separate and secondary to their belief in One China and that "One China" idea covers all of Asia. If all remains as is China will surpass the U.S.as the largest economy soon.
> 
> A quote from a news source:
> "The United States is Taiwan's most important international backer and supplier of arms, and the Biden administration has moved to re-assure of that support. However, White House Indo-Pacific coordinator Kurt Campbell said on Tuesday that *while Washington supports a strong unofficial relationship it does not support Taiwan's formal independence*."


I read that, too. It's a disappointing stance. The US has always "unofficially" recognized Taiwan as an autonomous/independent from mainland China. Sometimes "Washington's" position differs from the Pentagon's position, and ultimate decisions fall to the Congress. 
I'm waiting to see whether Congress has more sympathy for Taiwan than "Washington" does.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Keep your nose out of China, America, or they may take their railway back and stop exporting the only goods that most American's can afford and the US will have to rely upon second-hand bicycles to get to their underpaid jobs ..... if they have one.


China's cheap goods killed a slew of various goods manufacturers in Mexico and South America. I sure wouldn't mind seeing them make a big come-back. And they could sure use the economic boost.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> We are definitely in China's sights and the weapon is trade. We are being punished for simply criticising Chinese policy in our backyard which is the Indo Pacific region. Meanwhile they are attempting to buy up our assets including land and water rights and agribusiness. They haven't gotten over being excluded for the 5G network. If our government has a smidgen of foresight they should be looking for other export markets and other free trade agreements.


There are plenty of small democratic and pseudo-democratic countries all over the planet that are capable of manufacturing the same goods.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> China's cheap goods killed a slew of various goods manufacturers in Mexico and South America. I sure wouldn't mind seeing them make a big come-back. And they could sure use the economic boost.


Did it seem that I was referring to "Americans"? I meant to say "United Statesians". Washington's sneering demeanor against the world has never given the suffering of Latin "America" any humanitarian considerations but it should be pointed out that they don't give a **** (or is it ****?) about its own countrymen either.


----------

